# Is Meth for me?



## euroadb (Jun 1, 2009)

So I have an FSI gti with revo stage 2 (stock HPFP, stock ko3), intake and downpipe. How much additional power can I get from a stage 1 Devil's Own or Snow Performance kit? Do you only see the benefits at the top end, or will I also see faster acceleration, responsiveness, etc.? Will I get the most benefits from tuning the timing accordingly with the Revo SPS? Will it keep valves cleaner?

Is this something I can take on installing myself? I've installed bags and easy stuff like the intake and downpipe so I'm not completely inept with my car, but I wouldn't say I could do serious engine work. I would image the hardest part would be to install the nozzles. Where do people typically install those with FSI's? How is the maintenance or upkeep of the system if any? :beer:


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

euroadb said:


> So I have an FSI gti with revo stage 2 (stock HPFP, stock ko3), intake and downpipe. How much additional power can I get from a stage 1 Devil's Own or Snow Performance kit? Do you only see the benefits at the top end, or will I also see faster acceleration, responsiveness, etc.? Will I get the most benefits from tuning the timing accordingly with the Revo SPS? Will it keep valves cleaner?
> 
> Is this something I can take on installing myself? I've installed bags and easy stuff like the intake and downpipe so I'm not completely inept with my car, but I wouldn't say I could do serious engine work. I would image the hardest part would be to install the nozzles. Where do people typically install those with FSI's? How is the maintenance or upkeep of the system if any? :beer:


:sly:I don't think WMI is for you if you think it's going to give you any gains alone. lol..


----------

